# Rough Cut Lumber in TriCity area TN



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I was wondering if someone might be able to recommend a lumber supplier in the Tri-City Kingsoprt and Johnson City preferably) area in TN. I just moved to the area from PA some I have no clue what is in the area and what species are common. I've done the traditional google search with little success since everyplace seems to be over a hour away or more. Any assistance is greatly appreciated.

Mike


----------



## taoist (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike…I grew up in that area a long time ago…There is a lumberyard in Bristol called Banish and Rickert. They have the most complete selections of wood in the area. I even drive up there from Knoxville, about 2 1/2 hours, to buy lumber from them. There are lots of little saw mills in that area, so it's just a matter of looking in the news papers or asking around. There is a little saw mill in the outskirts of Maryville, Tn (on hwy411) and another near Sweetwater, Tn on hwy 68 west of town.


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

taoist

Thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## sudonathan (Jan 17, 2019)

Just letting anyone know this place is permanently closed.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bannish-Rickard-Lumber/167912276559074


----------

